# How strongly do you react to music?



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Extremely strongly. A song can change my entire mood. When I listen to a melancholic song, I will feel depressed. When I listen to an upbeat song, I become energised.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

So strongly. I can't even begin to describe it. Most of my mood changes because of music, actually.

This one time, I was on 8tracks (my home) and "Stuck on You" by New Politics came on. I listened to the intro (its a couple of chords on the piano), and the whole feeling of the song just made me start crying and I was in a sad-ish mood for the rest of the day.

I think it's probably my Fi at work, along with the nostalgic tert Si. Either way, I'm pretty emotional when it comes to music.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Very strongly, I think I am very much an auditory learner, because I pay attention to the stories and ideas in songs very easily, and I think it's one of the few art forms left where there are well known "heroes" ...heroism of musicians seems much more plausible than the same attitude towards painters and novelists or dancers now, people almost seem to look down on dancing now, we live in a strange culture though where people may admire a reality TV star more than the director of a complex film, so I think a lot of this is just intentionally snobbery on one side, and intentionally being a rebel or "siding with the plebians" in any event. But people used to follow painters, poets and novelists around the same way they admire pop stars.

Music can make me laugh or cry, some is very sexual, some very light and happy, and I actually don't enjoy a meal as much if there's some really bad music blaring in the background. 

When I danced, my choice of music was critical to my "feeling" my performance. And I don't just listen to popular music, I actually love old school jazz...in a certain mood, but I listen to it often enough to consider instrumental jazz a form of music I prefer.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Music is my vessel to wherever I want to go and whatever I want to feel.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> Very strongly, I think I am very much an auditory learner, because I pay attention to the stories and ideas in songs very easily, and I think it's one of the few art forms left where there are well known "heroes" ...heroism of musicians seems much more plausible than the same attitude towards painters and novelists or dancers now, people almost seem to look down on dancing now, we live in a strange culture though where people may admire a reality TV star more than the director of a complex film, so I think a lot of this is just intentionally snobbery on one side, and intentionally being a rebel or "siding with the plebians" in any event. But people used to follow painters, poets and novelists around the same way they admire pop stars.


My guess is that it's easier for music to influence a person since it's a more direct, 'bilogical' even, kind of influence... Hence most, if not all people like _some_ kind of music because it doesn't necessarily require you to consciously pay attention. Most pop and electronic dance music is like that, I think. But you have to make some intellectual effort to appreciate poetry, don't you?



> When I danced, my choice of music was critical to my "feeling" my performance. And I don't just listen to popular music, I actually love old school jazz...in a certain mood, but I listen to it often enough to consider instrumental jazz a form of music I prefer.


I once went to a birthday party my friend was hosting and knowing his musical taste, similar to mine, I was hoping for something nice to dance to but all I got was the usual party stuff. I asked another friend why we can't have something better than the same electronic beat playing at every party, she said it's impossible to dance to anything else... Well, I find myself unable to dance to pop/techno stuff ;_;


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Stronger than drugs for me.


----------



## HeatWave (Nov 21, 2014)

It varies with my mood mostly. but music can either numb or energize me seemingly at random. Listening to music is like breathing to me. We do it all the time and every now and then you consciously take a few deep breaths to calm down and find some piece. We take it for granted most of the time, but when we stop and think about it is when we feel as best.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very strongly, but it never makes me happy or sad. It doesn't influence my mood, it just overwhelms my feelies (inferior Si?) and gives me goosebumps or makes me want to move and energizes me. I get daily goosebump attacks from music. It's my primary interest and I produce and DJ music too.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say music is the art form that affects me the most. It's just incredibly euphoric when the right song comes on at the right volume at the right time in the right room. And it can be the most nostalgic thing ever. 

I probably pay more attention to lyrics but also certain chord progressions and key changes can be just as effective. It's fun.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Watcher of the Skies said:


> My guess is that it's easier for music to influence a person since it's a more direct, 'bilogical' even, kind of influence... Hence most, if not all people like _some_ kind of music because it doesn't necessarily require you to consciously pay attention. Most pop and electronic dance music is like that, I think. But you have to make some intellectual effort to appreciate poetry, don't you?
> 
> 
> I once went to a birthday party my friend was hosting and knowing his musical taste, similar to mine, I was hoping for something nice to dance to but all I got was the usual party stuff. I asked another friend why we can't have something better than the same electronic beat playing at every party, she said it's impossible to dance to anything else... Well, I find myself unable to dance to pop/techno stuff ;_;


I'm a pop fan, but I'm a pop connoisseur. I will easily get bored of certain kinds of pop or certain artists, sort of like getting bored of a person because you only liked their looks. For some one to keep me hooked there has to be a complexity to the music, lyrics, or concept. It's a lot like preferring a painting or sexual partner, very individual, but on the other hand, musical complexity is important and exists, as I adamantly insisted one drunken night in another thread. Even in popular music. 

Electronic music is a huge genre. I'm a big fan of electronic music, but I don't listen to a lot of house. I like dubstep and acid jazz, and some trance. I don't even know all the names of the sub genres I like, but electronic music can bring an old beloved song back for me, like remixes, as long as the DJ is talented. In fact as mediocre as Lily Allen's last post baby album was, her predisposition towards that kind of 00's electronic London sound keeps it listenable, though her last two albums were more creative and witty in lyrics. 

There's several Lana del Rey remixes I like for that reason, I heard that song 100 times and some one breathed new life into it. 

But if you mean generic EDM, yes.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> I'm a pop fan, but I'm a pop connoisseur. I will easily get bored of certain kinds of pop or certain artists, sort of like getting bored of a person because you only liked their looks. For some one to keep me hooked there has to be a complexity to the music, lyrics, or concept. It's a lot like preferring a painting or sexual partner, very individual, but on the other hand, musical complexity is important and exists, as I adamantly insisted one drunken night in another thread. Even in popular music.
> 
> Electronic music is a huge genre. I'm a big fan of electronic music, but I don't listen to a lot of house. I like dubstep and acid jazz, and some trance. I don't even know all the names of the sub genres I like, but electronic music can bring an old beloved song back for me, like remixes, as long as the DJ is talented. In fact as mediocre as Lily Allen's last post baby album was, her predisposition towards that kind of 00's electronic London sound keeps it listenable, though her last two albums were more creative and witty in lyrics.
> 
> ...


Aye, just to clarify, I did not mean electronic music in general, but what one can usually hear at parties, is what you described as "generic EDM", unfortunately. I wouldn't say no to some nice psychedelic ambient, for example. It's all a matter of one's taste, as it is with everything, of course.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

The song playing in the car usually determines whether the speedometer will read 58mph or 86mph when I look down at it. :shocked:

Minor chords in a song will hit me from across the room, too (first example to mind : George Harrison - Isn't It A Pity). :sad:


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

I have more reaction to Heavier hard hitting music(Metal, some rap) or anything with sarcastic lyrics because I'm such a happy guy.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Some songs just leave me on cloud nine with their emotionalism. Though not all the time, I have always loved taking time out to fully immerse myself in the music and just feel myself as one with the music, become the music, very spiritual too in that sense.

Yeah, I totally get it. It's a high only beautiful melodies can provide.


----------

